# Clare Balding?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it just me or is this person just tooooooooooooo intense?  :yes:

Mike


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

She does seem a bit keen tonight. Mostly she comes across as pretty calm when presenting.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Raving carpet muncher that looks like she really wants to be a man


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

LJD said:


> Raving carpet muncher that looks like she really wants to be a man


...or confident, knowledgable and able sports presenter who doesn't pander to the 'has to be a page free stunnah to present sports on TV' brigade. I find her to be eminently more watchable than a lot of other female presenters - seems to have a genuine interest in sport.

Met her once as she was prepping for the Lord Mayor's Show. Thoroughly nice lady.


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

blackandgolduk said:


> ...or confident, knowledgable and able sports presenter who doesn't pander to the 'has to be a page free stunnah to present sports on TV' brigade. I find her to be eminently more watchable than a lot of other female presenters - seems to have a genuine interest in sport.


+1, she's done a great job over both 'lympics


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

She is good

bit she is way OTT and "in ya face "


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I wonder if Shawn's had her? :shutup: :lol:

Seriously though, I find her very knowledgeable about any sport she commentates on and a lot better than some of her peers.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> I wonder if Shawn's had her? :shutup: :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I find her very knowledgeable about any sport she commentates on and a lot better than some of her peers.


d'ya know....i think i would....although she bats for the other side doesnt she?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Shawn's had her? :shutup: :lol:
> ...


Always wanted to try and do a conversion. :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Is this the plain dumpy bird who humiliated the jockey for having bad teeth, live on national TV?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > Raving carpet muncher that looks like she really wants to be a man
> ...


Indeed, Who let Georgie Thompson on TV???


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Did anyone catch the goalball (I think it is) last night? (Mrs Mel is hooked on all things Paralympic at present)

Her co-presenter Ade Adepiter(?) came out with the fact that the ball can be travelling at speeds of 60 mph and when she asked him if he had tried the sport he said roughly - -

"No, it worries me that *I would have to wear a **box* for protection" 

- - you could hear the camera guys and floor staff collapsing with laughter, whilst she (Clare) looked like a stuffed trout trying to keep from laughing out loud and going on presenting as a true professional :yes:

I have to say I find this Paralympsic so much more inspiring than the bigger event - - how these guys and gals can do what they are doing is beyond me, I fust find some of it amazing. I think truly this is the Paralympics "coming of age" - high attendances, support, creating stars and the Post Office continuing with the Golden Post box theme :notworthy:


----------



## spark29uk (Mar 18, 2008)

She has 80's princess Diana hair. It shouldn't bother me, but it does.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > LJD said:
> ...


I'll let Georgie off, as she seems to know what she's doing. I like the F1 channel, although I still prefer the BBC, but not so keen on the rest of Sky's sports output.

She did well to keep her job inspite of the driving ban for being pis*ed up at the wheel...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Is this the plain dumpy bird who humiliated the jockey for having bad teeth, live on national TV?


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the plain dumpy bird who humiliated the jockey for having bad teeth, live on national TV?
> ...


Yeah, well she should have been sacked on the spot, then taken a friggin big mirror. I don't care what the dumpy bint has done since or what she will do in future, she humiliated him quite deliberately, in public, for personal gain, and it was, and is, utterly unforgiveable. So there.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

He was iniundated with offers to fix them for free after that interview though, so he wasn't complaining.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

still would run away if she tried it on . My God my ribs would crack


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wish he'd bitten her big nose off, that's if he could have got past her big chin, she looks like Jay Leno in drag.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Wish he'd bitten her big nose off, that's if he could have got past her big chin, she looks like Jay Leno in drag.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

wonder what she is like in real life..? probably a real good friend type . strikes me as a honest lady


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> I wonder if Shawn's had her? :shutup: :lol:


Ah... the exploits of Mr. Teatime are indeed wide-ranging but I rather suspect that MRS. Teatime would be more Clare Balding's cup of tea....


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

LJD said:


> wonder what she is like in real life..? probably a real good friend type . strikes me as a honest lady


Yes she is both those things.

She speaks with a wealth of knowledge having been a leading jockey in her time and having been raised in a horse racing family.

We all say things we regret.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Shawn's had her? :shutup: :lol:
> ...


 msl:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Did think she was a bit off going for AA Gill, for making a less-thank-complimentary remark about her, yet making derogatory comments about Liam Treadwell's teeth herself.

But, never met her, don't know what's she's like. Have some admiration because she had thyroid cancer...

She knows her horse racing, that's for sure.


----------

